# Deer Processing



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Was wondering is someone could tell me where I could take a deer for processing in the Columbus area . I need to drop one off somewhere today or tomm. Thanks in advance .


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Hit one with the car did ya? The only place I would suggest in Columbus is Thurns on Greenlawn at 71. I'm guessing they are a little more pricey than the others but you get what you pay for. I do mine myself, then I get what I want everytime!!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Unfortionatly , I did hit the first one of the year with the truck . Not one bit of dammage to the truck though .  Thought about not taking it but did not think that it was right to just leave it to go to waste even though it is only a button buck . Thanks for the help BassBlaster . I will see what they are charging and go from there .


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

If your anywhere near Cambridge, take it to Pattersons on St Rt 22 near salt Fork. fifty bucks!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Most deer hit by cars have way too much meat damage!good luck


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Truck is right ; I cut one up for a family that needed the meat and it was not pretty !!! May be kind of expensive for the amount of good meat you get, but I commend you for at least trying to get some use out of it.
In Union County area, Richwood Meats does a nice job at a reasonable cost.
Tim


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Phil
I use Perfect Meats in Johnstown they have a great spicy summer sausage, beef sticks

http://www.perfectsmeats.com/general_info.php

geowol


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> If your anywhere near Cambridge, take it to Pattersons on St Rt 22 near salt Fork. fifty bucks!


If I'm not mistaken, your about 15 years too late on that tip.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Most deer hit by cars have way too much meat damage


true,depending on where/how they're hit.i've dressed a few out that either had very minmal or no meat damage."head shots" are best but any broadside/shoulder/rump hit is usually gonna waste meat,many times busting/spilling internals into the cavity.that doesn't always help matters at all,LOL.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone . I ended up taking the deer to Thurns . The guys there were really nice and down to earth . I have heard nothing but great things about them the last couple days . 

I believe that I could have hit the deer harder with my fist than the impact that it recieve from my truck . LOL By the time I hit the deer , I was only traveling around 15 mph . The guys at Thurns said that it looked very good and there should be minimal clots ect . I guess we will have to wait and see . On a good note , I will be chewing on fresh meat the first week of season ! LOL


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with others that indicated that not all is wasted on every deer hit. I have indeed seen plenty that were not worth it but I have also handled a few that had minimal damage to the best parts. It all depends on where they incurred the damage. Sometimes you may just get a single hind quarter or perhaps that and the back strap. Personally I wouldn't bother to send any deer like that to the processing locker because they will most likely still charge the normal processing fee. I just simply cut out the good part myself.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Are you getting any of the summer sausage made? Thurns makes the best!!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

reinschelds(sp?)in bremen is the only place i'll take my deer.i'm not much on bratwurst but i really like the ones they make!
i may buy a grinder and try to make my own slim jims and sausage this year.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Does anyone know of any good process places in the Hilliard area?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

No sausage this time . If I get a buck this year , I will definatly be haveing it made into sausage .  I have heard nothing but good things abouth Thurns so far and it seems that they have a higher standard in how they complete their work . 

Fishstix , Thurns is not that far of a drive from hilliard . Just one exit south of the 71/70 interchange . Maybe a 15-20 min drive .


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

What does thurns charge? How do they package it? Do they have options for meat alternatives?

I Live in Hilliard and previously have taken my deer to perfects in Johnstown. It was nice, but expensive.
Last year I took my deer to Warner's Processing. It is 5 miles north of marysville. From Hilliard it took me 25-30 minutes to get to. 
I was very happy with them. you pay by a sliding scale based on the hanging weight. Thus a 100lb deer is cheaper than a 150lb deer and so on...

Then they have about 25 items you can have various cuts of meat made into.
I got their pepperoni, summer sausage, barbe q beef sticks and all was cheap and awesome. 
They also have breakfast sausage, italian sausage, sweet sausage, jerky and about 20 other things. They don't vacuum seal like Perfects, but it doesn't last that long to begin with.

http://www.warnersdeer.com


ski


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have never had a deer done at Thurns, I've just had the finished product from others and the summer sausage is the best I've ever had. They sell a variety of smoked meats that they do themselves so I'm guessing you can get about anything you want from your deer. I have never heard a bad thing about them, that's why I referred him there. Drive down 71 later in the season and you'll see a ton of deer piled up on the back porch so they must be doing something right. I still prefer to do my deer myself then there isn't any doubt what is happening with my meat. If you ever stop in at Thurns, you have to try the smoked Salmon, it is the best!!

I have a really good summer sausage recipe for the other do it your selfers that would like to try it. It's not as good as Thurns but I havn't had any complaints yet.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey guys, can anyone tell me a good processor in the Lake,Geauga county area. Cost is not as important as good work. You go to all that trouble and cost the last thing you want is it to be not that well done. The enjoyment of the hunt should go well on after the kill.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

having been helping out with cleaning and dressing deer since I was 7 years old....we have always been on the "road kill" list and surprisingly...you dont lose hardly any meat at all from a deer when it is hit by a vehicle no matter how they hit it, unless they smashed it doing better than 55mph... the worst you get out of a normal "deer strike" is a busted ponch....other than that...its mainly broken bones or bruised meat and that always cleans up no problem...

we do our own processing so if anyone needs any deer processed in or around the springfield area (headwaters of CJ Brown) just let me know...

Schumakers on rt. 40 does not do deer processing anymore....or at least that was their word last year


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

My buddy owns Shortcuts Deer Processing in Hollansburg Ohio, Darke CO. He is a check in station and a processer. His prices are decent. He charges $50 bucks to bone and skin the deer. He also does the grinding there in his own shop, so the deer you bring is the deer you get. If your interested in marinating he doest that to the steaks or roasts as well.

He is a full time butcher for Winners Meat market in Greenville Ohio. If you want deer sticks or summer sausage made he takes it up to his work and they make it up there. They make a killer jalapeno and cheese summer sausage thats to die for. 

He also does the capes if you plan on having your deer mounted. He also does European Mounts in his shopas well, my large 8 pointers turned out great that he did last year. His number is 997-2184.


----------

